# Happy Birthday Fangs



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fangs!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fangs! Hope you have a wonderful, and comfortable, birthday. 

These wishes brought to you from Jiminy....hehehe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday to the Fanged One v v*


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Fangs!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's an awesome Birthday!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Misti!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you had a great B-Day.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Fangs!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Play Misti for me........ Happy Birthday


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Fangs. I hope it was a good one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happppppyyyyy BBBBBBDaayyyyyy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Fangs!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Misti!!!!!!!! I hope you had a great day and will have a great year!!!*


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday...yup, I'm late as always!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey FANGS....Hope you had a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HEY MISTI !!!!!!!!!!!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
sorry im late.......................... where is you


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!

I miss you all! Time is just flying by already this year.... Thank you very much for the vonderful b-day vishes! :devil: Been so wrapped up in this baby/cleaning house stuff that I forgot my own b-day. :googly: LOL


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Damn, Misti! Sorry it has been so long and I missed this as well. Happy Belated Birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to ya Fangs!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Fangs! Hope you have a great day!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you!!!  Unfortunately this year I couldn't drink my favorite wine, .... but it's for a good cause... LOL


----------

